# found a great cage



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

All Living Things Multi Level Is a great cage I bought it yesterday when I adopted my Dumbo girls , I already have a critter nation cage for my other 2 girls and this one is exactly the same butttttt this cage I a lot more studier then the critter nation cage I have just wanted to let everyone know incase your looking for a really good cage , it looks exactly like the critter nation cage but a lot more studier and goes together real easy I bought it at Pet Smart on 6 mile and haggerty road , that's in Novi Michigan


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

I have one of those too! I love this cage, definitely recommend.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Is it really more sturdy than a Critter Nation? 
I want to upgrade to either this cage or a Critter Nation at some point, when I have the money for it. Is this one better?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

only one door opens on this cage right?


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> only one door opens on this cage right?


Nope, both doors!

The cage doors can actually come right off.

The wheels are the only thing that I wish they would improve on.
Other than that, it's a good cage!


----------



## Meghann (Jan 15, 2015)

AdequateRat - How do you take the doors off? I've heard of people taking the doors off the DCN, but since I have the ALT brand, I didn't look too deep into how to do it. I'd like to for cage cleanings - I can't reach around it to attach things that require a hand on each side of the bars lol.

I love this cage, and I got it for cheaper than any DCN I could find because of the sales they had.


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

this Is an awesome cage way better made then critter nation


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I have the all living things version of the critter nation as well and it's absolutely amazing! So much cheaper also which is nice considering it's the exact same thing


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Meghann said:


> AdequateRat - How do you take the doors off? I've heard of people taking the doors off the DCN, but since I have the ALT brand, I didn't look too deep into how to do it. I'd like to for cage cleanings - I can't reach around it to attach things that require a hand on each side of the bars lol.
> 
> I love this cage, and I got it for cheaper than any DCN I could find because of the sales they had.


They're on hinges, so you're able to lift said door off the hinge.
You MAY need to grind/sand down the hinges, so it's easier to put the doors back on when you want to.

I took one door off with no issue, after adding my extension.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I take my doors off when I want to wash the bottom pans, I have the Bass pans. It makes it easier to remove the pans. They just lift up and off.


----------



## Meghann (Jan 15, 2015)

AdequateRat said:


> They're on hinges, so you're able to lift said door off the hinge.
> You MAY need to grind/sand down the hinges, so it's easier to put the doors back on when you want to.
> 
> I took one door off with no issue, after adding my extension.


See, I thought that's what it looked like, that they could just be lifted right off. I tried with one of the 4 doors on my cage and punched myself in the face, so I gave up and assumed I was wrong that it could be lifted up. Maybe I just tried onthe one door that will be difficult! Haha I'll have to give it another try. Thanks!

edit. oops, I didn't realize that I had asked that so long ago, sorry to bump the thread!


----------

